

A Wave of Sewing Jobs as Orders Pile Up at US Factories - mindblink
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/30/business/a-wave-of-sewing-jobs-as-orders-pile-up-at-us-factories.html

======
babesh
Companies seeking lowest cost moved factories to another country and now that
total costs there are higher, move jobs back to the US. However, US workers
are no longer available because massive job cuts forced them to seek other
lines of work. Ultimately, the jobs will not return to the US because the
ecosystem has been destroyed. The other country will then be free to raise
prices since it owns the means of production. See TVs, washing machines,
refrigerators, etc... US workers then either innovate, find entrenched
industries, or go into low wage service work. Pundits then try to improve the
lot of the next generation with better education.

